# Clinics near Plymouth



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all
Im posting for my friend who is in a civil partnership. 
Any recommendations for donor sperm near Plymouth?
Also rough prices?

Thanks


----------



## Monkey07 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi, we are based near Exeter and have chosen to use Cardiff LWC xx


----------

